# Welche HMI Software hattet ihr schon im Einsatz?



## david.ka (7 April 2010)

Hallo,
mich würde interessieren welche HMI Software ihr schon im Einsatz hattet.
Denn mittlerweile gibt es ja schon fast unzählige Anbieter an HMI Software.

Wäre super wenn ihr hier mal die HMI Software (vielleicht mit einer kleinen Anmerkung, positiv/negativ) posten würdet.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## Perfektionist (7 April 2010)

auf einstimmigen Kundenwunsch hin:

-Comtext
-Protool V2-V6
- und *würg* Flexible V1.1-V1.3

ach, ja, mal zwischendurch Lauer (noch zu S5-Zeiten).


----------



## MSB (7 April 2010)

Also Siemens:
Protool 5 bzw. 6
WinCC Flex ab 2008
Vor bzw. Nachteile sollten hier im Forum zu Hauf zu finden sein

Beijer bzw. Mitsubishi:
MAC 10 - MAC E200
Der E-Designer ist imho super leicht zu bedienen und bietet eigentlich auf einfache Weise alles, was man für eine normale Bedienung braucht

Panasonic:
GT05 mit GTWin
Extrem primitiv für mehr als ein paar Werteeingaben nicht zu gebrauchen

Hakko:
Touchpanel V6, V7, V8
Objektiv gewöhnungsbedürftige Projektierumgebung, aber wenn man ein paar Vorlagen hat,
eigentlich gut und umfangreich zu verwenden.
Nachteil: PC-Anbindung ist nur über relativ teure Zusatzsoftware ( Tellus + V-Server ) machbar

Vipa mit Movicon X von Progea:
Zwar theoretisch fast alles machbar, aber die Usability ist nochmal DEUTLICH bescheidener als die von Flex,
und ist Flex in der Hinsicht imho schon Schrot.
Außerdem erscheint mir persönlich vieles in dieser Software "unlogisch".
Pro: Tag-Import aus Step7 über Quelle möglich, ABER mit der Einschränkung, das unbekannte Variablentypen, z.B. TIME ignoriert werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## holgermaik (7 April 2010)

Hallo
ABB OperateIT
ich finde die beste HMI Software überhaupt. Contra: nur für ABB Systeme voll einsetzbar.
Zenon
Contra: Anzahl der Tags Lizenpflichtig.
Visam
Pro: Kann mit fast allen SPS'en
Contra: An Dongle gebunden.

MfG
Holger


----------



## Chräshe (8 April 2010)

Beckhoff: PLC HMI CE
+ leicht zu bedienen 
  + prima Zugriff auf alle Projektvariablen
  + eingebettet in TwinCAT -> nur eine Software
  + installiert in 5 Minuten inklusive TwinCAT
  - Keine Alarm-Verwaltung für CE
- weitere kleine Ärgernisse siehe hier :s21:

  Mitsubishi bzw. Beijer: E-Designer
  + leicht zu bedienen 
  + alle wichtigen Funktionen mit dabei
  + unterstützt alle für uns relevanten Steuerungen und viele mehr
  - große Panels werden expotentiell teuerer

  Mitsubishi: GT Designer2
  + Software und Panels sind verhältnismäßig günstig 
  - Ne, wenn ich jetzt hier anfange ist meine Pause vorbei, bevor ich fertig bin… :sb5:

  Siemens: WinCC Flex 2008
+ besser als der Ruf 
  - große Panels werden expotentiell teuerer


----------



## spstiger (10 April 2010)

*Thinget Touchwin TH von Xinje und Kinco eView*

Thinget TouchWin TH Edit Tool von Xinje

+ kann mehr als man auf den ersten Blick sieht
+ große Bibliothek mit Grafikvorlagen (Buttons etc) und Bitmaps  einschließlich Star Strek !??   (echt wahr ... findet ihr in der TouchWin Installation unter  Gallery\Map\Icon1\Star Trek ... unter Icon1 gibt's noch anderen crazy  Shit ... bauen die das wirklich in Projekte ein? sehr sehr cool )  
+ funktioniert 
+ freie  Programmiersoftware
 + viele Treiber an Board, einschließlich Modbus Master / Slave
+ schneller Projektdownload über USB (Plug & Play, wenn man den  USB-Treiber des Touchpanels auf dem PC installiert) 

- manchmal sehr schräge Englische Begriffe wie "Animal" für Animation,  kann auch ein Vorteil sein, wenn man Humor hat und mal wieder lachen  will 
- sehr rudimentäre  Alarmierung, für einfache Anwendungen reichts


Kinco eView eV 5000

+ freie  Programmiersoftware
+ grafische  Konfiguration der Kommunikation mit SPS, Ethernet-Geräten und den  HMI untereinander
+ gute Software mit vielen Grafikobjekten, z.B. Ferraris von oben, auch  sehr cool !? 
+ viele Treiber
+ optional Ethernet und MPI

- keine Star Trek Bibliothek   (siehe oben)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 April 2010)

@spstiger,
dein Beitrag gehört in die Rubrik "Suche und Biete", ich finde es nicht
schön das du diesen Thread mit Werbung zu spammst.


----------



## spstiger (10 April 2010)

*ist keine Werbung*



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @spstiger,
> dein Beitrag gehört in die Rubrik "Suche und Biete", ich finde es nicht
> schön das du diesen Thread mit Werbung zu spammst.



Helmut, sorry das ist nun wirklich keine Werbung, sondern echtes Feedback zur HMI Software, die ich benutzt habe ... siehe Frage

Die Software kann man auch nicht kaufen ... und perfekt ist sie wirklich  nicht, also ganz offen: keine Werbung ...


----------



## spstiger (10 April 2010)

*noch ein paar negative Punkte zur Software*

noch ein paar Mankos der TH Software:

- die Menüs sehen aus als kommen sie aus den 80ern
- viele der Standardobjekte sehen nicht so gut aus (z.B. die Tanks)
- die Alarmfunktion ist sehr begrenzt


----------



## mariob (10 April 2010)

*Proface*

Hallo,
GP Pro EX V2.2,
wo fange ich an, ohne jetzt einen Vergleich zu haben
+ also die Hardware ist recht durchdacht, Treiber für viele SPSen vorhanden
- die deutschen Handbücher sind grauenhaft, die englischen sind brauchbarer
+ Ein sehr bemühter Telefonsupport, kostenlos, die wollten mir sogar Teile des Programms schreiben
- Installation des GP EX verläuft nicht immer sauber, keine Ahnung warum
+ Die Geräte können alle Scripting, es gibt da drei grundlegende Arten Scripten drin, im Ansatz richtig gut gelöst aber:
- Globale und Bildschirmscripten sind nicht vernünftig mit Erweiterten Scripten zu synchronisieren
Der Ausweg wäre alles in Erweiterte Scripten zu packen,
- die können aber keine Symbolvariablen (selbstdefinierte)

Abschließend ist noch zu sagen, das in der ganzen Sache mächtig Bewegung zu sein scheint, es soll angeblich demnächst eine neue Version GP EX geben, in der auch grundlegende Probleme insgesamt besser gelöst sein sollen (z.B. Handbücher) und oben erwähnte Scriptproblematik wäre auch in Arbeit....
Insgesamt ist es aber ein recht peisgünstiges System, das ansonsten bombenstabil läuft, ich vergewaltige zur Zeit ein AGP 3400 als Eberle BC52 Ersatz. Dessen Befehlssatz habe ich mittels besagter Scripten weitestgehend übernommen, es läuft also eine in Teilen selbstdefinierte Kommunikation - ich bin zufrieden.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @spstiger,
> dein Beitrag gehört in die Rubrik "Suche und Biete", ich finde es nicht
> schön das du diesen Thread mit Werbung zu spammst.



Hallo Helmut,

also Spam ist es nun wirklich nicht. Ich empfinde es sogar als Vorteil dieses Forums, dass hier auch Vertriebler, Hersteller und/oder Distributoren aktiv sind.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## david.ka (26 April 2010)

So, dann schreibe ich auch mal:

*Webfactory Version 1.XXX (Bereich: ALLES)*
+Lizenzmodell (1xDevelop -> beliebig viele Runtimes generierbar)
+Alle Browsermöglichkeiten, da Script programmierung
-Teilweise für ungeübte sehr schwieriger Einstieg, da alles nur Skriptprogrammierung.
-Logging/Trending (langsam, unstabil)
-Active X (Sicherheit?)
-Nur im IE lauffähig
-Frontpage nötig. Es ist da zwar ein eigener Designer vorhanden, allerdings ...
(neue Versionen sollen da besser sein!!!, dafür aber teurer!!!)


*WinCC 6.X (Bereich: ALLES)*
+komplexe Visu's problemlos machbar
+sehr stabil, egal ob Einzelplatz oder Server/Client
+Viele Skriptmöglichkeiten VBS/C
+Problemlose Erweiterungen möglich obwohl im Runtime-Betrieb.
-Visu-Bilder können nicht von außen bearbeitet werden (z.B. Notepad). Designer bietet allerdings schon so gut wie alle nötigen Funktionen.
-Preis
-Logging/Trending


*ACRON (Datenerfassung) (Bereich: Wasserwirtschaft)*
+sehr einfach zu bedienen
+sehr schnell
+Viele Brechnungs- und Skriptmöglichkeiten
+Neuberechnung von historischen Variablenwerten (mit Math. Formel) jederzeit möglich.
+ODBC Schnittstelle um von außen an die Daten ranzukommen
-Preis
Acron ist in meinen Augen bisher das Non+Ultra in Sachen Datenerfassung und Reporting im Bereich Wasserwirtschaft.


*FlowChief (Bereich: Wasserwirtschaft/teilweise auch Industrie)*
+einfache Bedienung
+Preis (wirklich sehr günstig für ein PLS)
+Visu-Bilder können auch von außen bearbeitet werden (z.B. Notepad).
+Zugriff auf DB von außen möglich, da MSSQL DB.
 +/-Visu im Java Applet
-keine Skriptmöglichkeiten
-Es fehlen mir noch einige Eigenschaften, wie z.B. Markieren des Textes in einer Textbox.
-Neuberechnung von historischen Variablenwerten (mit Math. Formel) nicht möglich.
-Zugriff auf die einzelnen Bits eines Analogwertes aus der Visu nicht möglich.
_*Nachtrag*_
+ Rasante Weiterentwicklung des Systems. Es kommen oft nette und sinnvolle Features und Erweiterungen hinzu.
*
Movicon X2 (auf Vipa-Touchpanels)*
+Visu-Bilder können auch von außen bearbeitet werden (z.B. Notepad).
+Schneller Variablenimport aus S7-Projekten(Quelle).
+Skriptmöglichkeiten
-Ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Variablen wird das System langsam bis sehr langsam.
(Version X2 ist nicht mehr die aktuelle Version)

*WinCC Flexible (auf Touchpanels)*
+Einfache Bedienung
+Skriptmöglichkeiten
-Designer teilweise langsam. Wenn gif's/jpg's verwendet werden, dann sehr langsam.
-ziemlich große Installation.


*Schraml v6.2 (Bereich Wasserwirtschaft)*
+Zugriff auf Steuerung erfolgt über MIPs. Können bei PC Ausfall Daten zwischenspeichern. OPC ist auch möglich.
+Visu-Bilder können auch von außen bearbeitet werden (z.B. Notepad).
+Läuft bisher sehr stabil.
+Betriebstagebuch für Kläranlagen ist sehr gut.
-Zugriff auf Variablen aus Visu erfolgt über Nummern. Teilweise sehr mühsam!!!
-Auch hier fehlen mir einige Funktionen in der Visu. z.B. Visuelles Deaktivieren/ausgrauen von Steuerelementen (Buttons, ...)
-keine Skriptmöglichkeiten in der Visu.
-Konfiguration sehr umständlich, da auch Textdateien angepasst werden müssen.
-Erfordert eine bestimmte Struktur in der SPS, da sonst Variablen verschwendet werden.
-Lizenz. Richtet sich da DI, DO, AI, AO, ... nicht nach der Gesamtanzahl, wie bei fast allen anderen.
-Zugriff auf die einzelnen Bits eines Analogwertes aus der Visu nicht möglich.
-Dialog für Farbauswahl sehr "unangenehm". Bei jedem Öffnen des Dialogs müssen wieder alle Farben der Animation eingetragen werden.
(Version 6.2 ist nicht mehr die aktuelle Version)


*
Wonderware Industrial Application Server + Historian (Bereich: Datenerfassung)*
+Objektorientiertes Design.
+Skriptmöglichkeiten
+Projekt einfach verteilbar auf verschiedene Rechner.
+Zugriff auf DB von Außen möglich, da MSSQL DB.
+InTouch problemlos anbindbar.
-Preis.
-Active Factory etwas träge.


Diese Beschreibungen basieren auf meinen Erfahrungen mit diesen Systemen, 
deshalb kann ich für falsche Beschreibungen keine Haftung übernehmen.

Grüße
David


----------



## gerryvel (21 Oktober 2010)

*Hmi*

*....................*


----------



## gerryvel (21 Oktober 2010)

*Hmi*

*Siemens:

*Comtext, Protool, Flex seit 2005*

ESA (die machen schöne kleine TP's):

*VTwin, Polymath


----------

